# Kiridashi pics



## Bill Bednarick

I like Kiridashis, so much so that... I make them.
Here's some pic's of a few recent Kiridashis.


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Nice looking little knives.  Do you sell what you make?

Jeff


----------



## Bill Bednarick

Jeff, 
Yes I sell them, I'm not sure how wares-hawking works here so I'm really just showing them off at this point.


----------



## Kreth

Bill Bednarick said:
			
		

> Jeff,
> Yes I sell them, I'm not sure how wares-hawking works here so I'm really just showing them off at this point.


Well, Bill, you need to submit a sample of your work to the mod staff (I happen to be the official product tester) for review and approval. Please PM me for my shipping address.



Ok, I can't back that up. Check out the Pro Shop if you'd like to offer your knives for sale.


----------



## Bill Bednarick

Thanks Jeff!

Will do, is it considered poor form to link to the ad when posting pics?

As far as product testing... I think Brian VanCise will vouch for my stuff.


----------



## Kreth

Bill Bednarick said:
			
		

> Will do, is it considered poor form to link to the ad when posting pics?


As long as it's not excessive, I don't think it will be a problem.



> As far as product testing... I think Brian VanCise will vouch for my stuff.


I'll definitely take a look once you post your ad in the Pro Shop. They look well-made.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Bill Bednarick said:
			
		

> As far as product testing... I think Brian VanCise will vouch for my stuff.


 
Yep, I will vouch for Bill's work! 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I was handling some of these today at our seminar!  They are simply beautiful.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------

